# And you thought you had water issues



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Severe drought and political inaction. Hard to imagine how this will play out.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/brazil-hit-by-worst-drought-since-1930-as-taps-in-sao-paulo-and-rio-de-janeiro-run-dry-10000234.html


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

California just experienced this type of drought and still is.....someone, somewhere most years experience a 50-100 year drought. Not good.

On the flipside, it could benefit grain growers worldwide.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Vol said:


> California just experienced this type of drought and still is.....someone, somewhere most years experience a 50-100 year drought. Not good.
> 
> On the flipside, it could benefit grain growers worldwide.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Severe drought, yes. But the equivalent in California would be if both LA and the combined Bay Area were under 5% storage and with taps running dry. It's bad, but not Brazil bad.

At least in California they have rules for rationing instead of denying there is a problem like is happening on Brazil.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

8350HiTech said:


> Severe drought, yes.
> 
> At least in California they have rules for rationing instead of denying there is a problem like is happening on Brazil.


Actually CA has vast areas that are much more than "severe drought".....one third of the state is Stage 4 drought....which is classified as "exceptional"....2 stages past "severe drought".

Your right about CA being more reasonable and realistic about their water situation.

Regards, Mike

http://droughtmonitor.unl.edu/Home/StateDroughtMonitor.aspx?CA


----------

